# Horton Charity Tournament



## Green monster25 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey guys I am putting on a Charity Tournament at Lake Horton on March 16. 50% pay back. It's $50 per boat. 2 man teams, though you can fish alone. Big fish is $10 a boat. Big fish is not included in the $50 entry fee.
The money will be given to the Ward family. Georgia Southern student Nick Ward was hit by a drunk driver and is hurt very badly. We are trying to raise some money to help with some of their medical bills.

Tournament is from safe light until 3pm.

If anyone would like to enter or would like me to send them more information about the tournament please contact me.

chappy2525@comcast.net
Connor 770-355-2618


----------



## robo83 (Feb 26, 2013)

you can count me in bud.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 26, 2013)

U have mail. Please confirm that you got it.

Thanks, for helping a child/family in need.


----------



## Green monster25 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have received an replyed as well. Thank you.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Feb 27, 2013)

GM, I would love to come fish it and help a worthy cause. But, the problem you may run into is low turn out, since three of the local clubs all have tourneys scheduled March 16th.  I'm not trying to get into your business, but you may have better turnout on March 23rd.


----------



## Green monster25 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have realized that and thanks for the information but most of the people we have now are high school students who don't fish the big Jonboat clubs. We are just trying to get a couple more boats for some extra money.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Feb 27, 2013)

Understandable! It may be good that some heavy hitters are not available, so you'll have a more level playing field. Hopefully, you raise a good bit of money and some young guns get hooked on tournament fishing. I wish you the best!


----------



## Green monster25 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Green monster25 (Mar 4, 2013)

Today we lost a Friend in our community. Please send your prayers to the Ward family. Please if you are interested in the tournament please contact me for this is going to a great cause. The money will still be going to his family. 
Thank you
Connor 7703552618


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this tragedy. The family is in our prayers.


----------



## robo83 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bump for a good cause and a week left.


----------



## iTJLee (Mar 11, 2013)

Bump! 
I'd like to see these guys have a good turnout!


----------



## zeke392 (Mar 13, 2013)

talked to Conner last night and he thinks he might have 11 boats coming if everybody comes that said they were.  Conner is trying to get some door prizes together and maybe something for everybody that fishes.  How about letting him know here who all is coming? My son (robo83) and I are fishing.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 13, 2013)

We are planning to make it. I'll be fishing with Conner (Constant Threat) Burdette.


----------



## Green monster25 (Mar 13, 2013)

Cool HH I have a lot of door prizes we are going to draw names at the end to give away. Thanks for helping out.


----------



## robo83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing everyone in the morning.


----------



## Green monster25 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for coming everyone we raised a lot of money for a good cause. Congratulations to zeke392 and robo83 for winning first place with a little over 13 pounds, and a big fish of 6.55!!!


----------



## robo83 (Mar 18, 2013)

Heres my dads (zeke392) and my 3 biggest fish from saturday, we had a 4th small fish in the livewell still.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratulations guys. It was brutal out there, for Conner  I


----------



## Green monster25 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys sorry it wasn't that great o a day. I am hoping we can do another one that you guys can come out to again later on in the year. Thanks again to 
Constant threat baits(lil water bassin)
SEC outdoors(Steve chontos)
The dwarf house in Fayetteville 
The bass house in peachtree city
Nalco chemicals 
Smith and Davis in Fayetteville 
Thanks guys hope to see y'all at our next tournament at JW smith


----------

